# Best Disposable camera out there?



## minew_m (Jan 11, 2006)

I am going to a concert in February and am only allowed to bring a disposable camera.  What do you recomend?


----------



## df3photo (Jan 11, 2006)

not sure which is the best, but I do know you can get a "disposable" digital camera now adays... I have only seen it at like big chain drugstores... and they come in still photography and video...
 A friend of mine had acouple of those and rigged it up with a usb port so he can reuse them... but hes way smarter than me...


----------



## Fate (Jan 11, 2006)

minew_m said:
			
		

> I am going to a concert in February and am only allowed to bring a disposable camera. What do you recomend?


 
Man i havnt used one of them in aaaaages. I would go for a well known brand.


----------



## sobolik (Jan 11, 2006)

In general I have developed a preference for Kodak film over Fuji. But I would probably advise you to get the fastest speed film in either Fuji or Kodak.
If it comes with built in flash I would cover the flash lens with black tape. What you want is probably outside the range of the flash and anything that is illuminated by flash would probably screw everthing up in the printing brightness decision process.
This year I wanted a waterproof disposable and took the advise of a surfer who prefered the Fuji controls. I bought a Fuji and found it to work very well in bright sun. Indoors I do not know.


----------



## LittleMan (Jan 11, 2006)

minew_m said:
			
		

> I am going to a concert in February and am only allowed to bring a disposable camera.  What do you recomend?


I recomend that you take a disposable camera... and smuggle a good camera in. 

but you didn't hear that from me.


----------



## minew_m (Jan 11, 2006)

df3photo said:
			
		

> not sure which is the best, but I do know you can get a "disposable" digital camera now adays... I have only seen it at like big chain drugstores... and they come in still photography and video...
> A friend of mine had acouple of those and rigged it up with a usb port so he can reuse them... but hes way smarter than me...



I will have to look for that.  I have not seen those around.  I'll check at a couple of stores tomorrow.  Thanks


----------



## minew_m (Jan 11, 2006)

sobolik said:
			
		

> In general I have developed a preference for Kodak film over Fuji. But I would probably advise you to get the fastest speed film in either Fuji or Kodak.
> If it comes with built in flash I would cover the flash lens with black tape. What you want is probably outside the range of the flash and anything that is illuminated by flash would probably screw everthing up in the printing brightness decision process.
> This year I wanted a waterproof disposable and took the advise of a surfer who prefered the Fuji controls. I bought a Fuji and found it to work very well in bright sun. Indoors I do not know.



Thanks for the advice.  I didn't even think of the flash.  I'll have to try that out!


----------



## minew_m (Jan 11, 2006)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> I recomend that you take a disposable camera... and smuggle a good camera in.
> 
> but you didn't hear that from me.



Yeah I wish it would be that easy.  At all of these big metal concerts I've been to, they pat you down and make you show them everything in your pockets.  If theres anything that they don't allow, it gets thrown into a bin and you'll never see it again.  I wouldn't want to risk a good camera.  I'll try my luck with a disposable camera.


----------



## bobaab (Jan 11, 2006)

u dont need to take pics anyways, just enjoy the full with all your heart


----------



## Corry (Jan 12, 2006)

I really don't understand why they would allow disposable cameras and not regualar cameras.  That makes no sense at all.  

They do have disposables with zoom now.  And it's Kodak.  I'd go with that if it were me.  I do agree about the flash though.  If you use a flash, it'll be lighting up the backs of peoples heads but won't help with the band.  

Hope you get some good shots!


----------



## hobbes28 (Jan 12, 2006)

You could always find a good p&s digital that's around the same size as a disposable and break apart the disposable to smuggle the digital in...


----------



## markc (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm guessing that they don't allow _any_ cameras, but he's willing to risk a disposable and not something more expensive.


----------



## Don Simon (Jan 15, 2006)

Buy a decent compact, they won't be able to tell the difference 

Olympus Epic Stylus or Mju II (same camera, two equally silly names) is a good choice and on Ebay won't cost much more than a disposable. Has flash too, but I'd recommend you don't use it - just use high ISO film.


----------



## Rob (Jan 16, 2006)

minew_m said:
			
		

> I am going to a concert in February and am only allowed to bring a disposable camera. What do you recomend?



Cheating. 

The only reason I percieve that they allow disposables specifically is because they think that you can't take a good picture with one and that it won't turn up anything good. So cheat.


----------

